# No eggs



## first timer (Jun 28, 2006)

Dear all,
I'm so blue. I went in today for EC, full of hope and anticipation. I had 12 follicles of good size and another 10 or so which were a little small. Treatment so far had been by the book.

But I 'awoke' to news that there were no eggs. I just started crying and haven't stopped. Apparently my hormone level had dropped at my last scan, so I had the hcg drug that night and in for EC today. They knew something was wrong but didn't tell me and decided to go for it' with nothing to lose.

They told my hubby but he didn't tell me to avoid stress.

I am so annoyed and betrayed - it's my body, don't I deserve to know, and subsequently prepare myself emotionally? 

They have said that the follicles had shrunk and instead of being filled with watery liquid, it was thick and no eggs. This is very unusual, and they can't recommend trying again!!

It is so much to take in; this attempt failing, no chance in future, angry with hubby.

I am trying to cope too with the thought that I may never give my husband a child....and all that this guilt and responsibility this brings. How do I give up trying and accept defeat?

ANY advice, please, would be appreciated. Especially news from anyone in a similar situation.

The very fact you are using this board means you too are not having the best of times, so    to you all too.

K


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh hun, you sound so sad- I'm not surprised you are angry as well. I know I would be in the same circs, but try and hang on to the fact you're hubby thought he was doing the best. 
I haven't been in the same situation as you but I can sympathize so much.
I was wondering where you are being treated (NHS or private?) I get the impression some clinics are reluctant to let you cycle again after a bad response because of their stats. I would definitely go and get a second opinion from another clinic- I'm not an expert, but I wonder if it could just be the protocol you were on was not the best for you, or the EC was a bit late, or something. Some clinics (eg CARE, where we did our first cycle) will answer general queries by email and say if they think they could help you. 
You should have a proper follow up appt with the clinic, and also should have access to their counsellor- it might be worth having a chat with them? 
Anyway, hope you're feeling a little bit better today, and I'd really advise keep talking to your DH- he's probably feeling guilty and awful too. Best wishes and I really hope there is some other avenue open to you. xx


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

K, 

So sorry to hear about your experience.  I knew when you said the hormones had dropped that you would have ovulated early.  Please don't despair, you can try other IVF protocols such as Cetrotide, which follows your natural cycle and the Cetrotide prevents early ovulation.  

If you need a second opinion from a doctor try the discussion boards at SIRM.  www.sirm.com, you don't have to be a patient, you can tell them whats happened, ask their opinion and take it from there.  They are among the best fertility doctors in the world.

I find it odd that they took you to egg collection after the hormone levels have dropped.  I think once you have gotten over the shock then the least they could do is give you a free cycle. (if you were private that is, or if NHS it shouldn't count.)

Good luck

Yvonne


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear K

I am so sorry to hear what has happened but I would like to agree with what the other girls have said and encourage you to (a) get a follow-up from your own clinic so you can discuss what happened and see what other approaches they might suggest and (b) consider going to a different clinic for a second opinion.

I haven't been in exactly the same situation as you but I do know from personal experience that every cycle is different and that the way you respond in one cycle can be completely different from how you respond the next time even if you are still on the same protocol.  And different protocols can produce totally different outcomes.

It will probably take you a while to get over this but you still have lots of options to explore. PS: it sounds like you have a DH who really cares about you - I know how infuriating it is when they make a wrong call but I am sure he made the decision he did because he wanted to protect you.  Take care of each other.

Ellie


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

K 
So sorry to hear your news, I've just had a failed ICSI and am pretty despondant too.
I had a poor response despite high levels of drugs and my DH told a white lie about embryo quality to me to try and keep my hopes up. Your DH was probably just trying to protect you and did it out of love and the clinic probably wanted to give you every chance  - but to be honest I think they should have told you and you had the right to know......
I stupidly straight after my negative cycle did an FSH test which gave a really bad result and upset me almost as much as the icsi failure. The comment above  changing protocols is right....my concsultant basically said if i get another blood test result the same there is no point trying again but you can change protocols and don't take one doctors opinion as being correct....the number of times they've given me inaccurate and completely contradictory advice I couldn't even begin to count. You be your own best advisor ...there a load of stuff on the net out there...try SIRM they are really good!
Take care, luck and babydust to all..and don't give up on yourself you've got to keep strong and prove those quacks wrong!


----------



## ikm1965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Does this scenario strike anyone as unusual.

My 43 year old sister and her husband are reproductively normal but suffer from an unexplained fertility problem. My sister was on a flare regime recently.  She had three good size follicles, but produced only one egg, which was immature and so was not fertilized.  One year back, her first IVF cycle with a different protocol and at a different centre produced 6 follicles, 4 eggs and 2 embryoes. Question is this: isn't the treatment undergone to ensure that at least one mature egg is produced.  We know that fertilisation may not occur, still less that there will be a successful implantation, but is it not up to the doctoe to ensure mature eggs are produced with correct medicines and timings. To us this seems strange - is it usual to not even have one mature egg?


----------



## LondonJax (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi,

I just came across this as I was flicking around the pages.

I am 43 years old with all the egg problems that brings!  FSH was 9.8 when we started on this road - no idea what it is now.

DH has a low sperm count and, we found out this time round, only 300,000 normal sperm (something the NHS missed - grrr).

In April this year we went for EC.  My hormone levels were fine.  Three follicles had developed to the right size, bloods said everything was maturing.  At EC though we got no eggs.  I wondered if this was the true reason we weren't conceiving.  Our doctor at the Lister said it could be or it could be a flook.  The follicle contained absolutely everything else it should have but the egg hadn't developed.  My body had decided to play the worst kind of trick on all of us, doctors included.

In July we underwent our second IVF cycle.  This time the three follicles produced 3 eggs and we underwent ICSI because the sperm issues.  All three fertilised and we had a 4 cell, 7 cell and 8 cell replaced on day 3. 

EC was 15 days ago and I had a   yesterday!  I, of course, have no idea how many embies actually stuck and we have a long way to go but I plan to enjoy every moment.

So in 3 months I've gone from no eggs to a baby on board.  I have no idea why but my doctor changed my protocol to Suprecur (the minimum legal dose as she thought I may over suppress because of my age) and the maximum of Menopur as it has LSH in it which can help some women with better egg production (apparently).  Make sure you go back to discuss this and get answers.  We did and fully expected to be told to look at egg donation, only to be told they were changing the protocol completely.

If your clinic won't change the protocol, change clinic.  Drugs that don't work first time round, won't work second time round.

But don't give up hope.  No eggs this time doesn't mean no eggs forever.  I'm living proof.

Good luck

Jackie x


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

K
firstly lass, heaps of   and warm wishes that your pain eases. it sounds horrendous and devastating.  afraid i can't throw much light on the subject except perhaps for 1 bit.  

during our last cycle i'd already decided not to look under the microscope on ET day as previously it just set me off blubbering. i thought it might distance me from it to lessen any pain if it was a bfn. anyhow dp did.  it turned out that the grades weren't good.  the embryologist told dp, but neither told me.  he didn't tell me until after the bfn. initially i was annoyed.  but then i realised i'd of ended up worrying much more and possible being very negative.  i realise its no way the same situation as yourself.  but i bet your bottom dollar that your dh was trying to protect you from pain,  we have to give them their due, there's not a whole heap of involvement for the men and i know if mine is anything to go by, they find us going through pain(emotional, physical or psychological) really tough and would do anything to lessen it.  if the shoe was on the other foot, would we not try to make thing less painful for our loved ones, even if it meant omitting info from them??.  i do so hope things get easier for you lass. take care xx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

I know what you are going through!!!!  I was on Puregon, short plan, had something like 16 follicles.  I woke up to be told I had no eggs.  I could have died there and then.  After the initial shock I started my research and had a gut feeling about Menopur.  The clinic I was using would not supply Menopur so I got it through a company and used that during the long term plan.  I actually ended up using Menopur for an extra week as some follicles got too big and others too small.  I was convinced that we had wasted our time and money.  It was a real shock when I was told that our of about 8 follicles they got 10 eggs, 6 of which fertilised and two were really good.  Had three put back and had a positive!!!!!!  Unfortunately, for some unexplained and awful reason, I miscarried yesterday, 9 weeks. I do feel that although the signs were not so good on Menopur, my results were that I had eggs.  May have been a better month though......who knows.  By the way, I'm 42.  Menopur had quite good results with older women so that was another factor for me.  Good luck !!!!!! never give up either xxx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

am so sorry to have read your posts am on the same boat i went for e-c last Monday had 6 follies then when i woke they said there was 3  ..so i thought thats OK  phoned gri tues to the bad news of none fertalizing i was devastated and like you i blame my self  .....this is our 2nd icsi one fertilize the 1st go but didn't stick  so now i think we have one go left and i don't think it will work just cant get that thought out of my mind... waiting on a review appointmen which is ment to be in DEC to see what the man at the top says just hope theres some hope left    good luck ..jennifer


----------



## first timer (Jun 28, 2006)

This post is meant as an update in case anyone comes across this thread at some point down the line;

I am currently undergoing a second IVF cycle....just keeping fingers crossed that we get a successful EC this time.

The ladies who contribute to this site are fantastic; their advice was spot on. I talked to the clinic about drug protocols and this time we are doing a short cycle....lets hope it succeeds. They helped me see that there was hope........so to everyone to answered - THANKYOU!


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck first timer. i too had a cycle where no eggs were collected despite there being quite a number of decent sized follicles. My next cycle I went on to have 13 eggs ........ so it definitely can happen


----------

